# My Kitties



## Thomma Lyn (Oct 21, 2011)

Hubby and I are owned by four kitties, and I just had to show 'em off. Meet...

Calamity Jake (Brainball). Brainball came to us when neighbors moved away and abandoned him. That was in 2001. He's Alpha Cat of the house, and he's big, floofy, and purrecious beyond words.










Dora the Explorer (Dorydoo). Dorydoo came to us as a little kitten in 2004. She's brilliant, fierce, and feisty, and if she had opposable thumbs, she'd take over the world. We had to put locks on our cabinets because otherwise, she can open them.










Marilyn MonREOW (Duallipot). Dually's theme song would be "I Wanna Be Loved By You." She's a lap cat extraordinaire and loves to snuggle. She showed up as a stray on our back porch and joined us in late 2006.










MaoMao (Maoskers). MaoMao is a sweet, spazzy Snowshoe Siamese boy who loves to talk. He also loves to run around the house with his butt in the air. Like Marilyn, MaoMao showed up as a stray on our back porch, and we adopted him in early 2007.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice photos! Thanks for sharing.
I grew up with cats. We had many cats.
I don't have one now, but I visit my mother's cat "CoCo" often.
This kitty brings a world of happiness to my mother!
Kudos!


----------



## Thomma Lyn (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks, Kahoolawe! And your mom's cat, CoCo sounds so sweet. Kitties do indeed bring so much enjoy! They're love in fur, with whiskers.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

What a beautiful bunch of kitties!


----------



## Thomma Lyn (Oct 21, 2011)

Pawz4me said:


> What a beautiful bunch of kitties!


Thank you, Pawz4me! *proud cat mom smile*


----------



## ColinJ (Jun 13, 2011)

Awww, such sweet kitties.

I want to rub may face on all of them.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh, such cute kitties! So wonderful you took in the abandoned cat and the stray, and, of course, adopted the other two.


----------



## Thomma Lyn (Oct 21, 2011)

Ann Herrick said:


> Oh, such cute kitties! So wonderful you took in the abandoned cat and the stray, and, of course, adopted the other two.


Thank you, Ann! They're such joys. My husband and I joke about being cat magnets. All four of our cats found us, in a manner of speaking! Guess they knew a cat friendly house when they saw it.


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful kitties! I love cats. I adopted a kitten earlier this year and she is spoiled rotten!


----------



## onlyminordetails (Nov 29, 2011)

All your kitties are adorable! Dorydoo looks like a kitty I used to have named Ollie, and the personality sounds exactly the same. Very feisty! If there was trouble, he found it. Or created it. I think it's just something all black cats share, some gene or chromosome.


----------



## Catpaw (Dec 17, 2011)

To those who ask if things come from a pet-free home one replies no, it comes from a cat-enhanced abode...  nice kitties x


----------



## Lee Reynoldson (Jan 2, 2011)

I love the picture of MaoMao. He looks slightly grumpy, and very imperious, in a strangely adorable way.

This our owner, Kitty





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5686509747/


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

Gorgeous cats - I love the descriptions of your cats, Thomma Lyn, and the various expressions captured in the photos (Brainball definitely has the air of Top Cat about him).

Kitty looks like he owns the place with his looks of, "My paperwork", ""My chair".


----------



## Lee Reynoldson (Jan 2, 2011)

lea_owens said:


> Kitty looks like he owns the place with his looks of, "My paperwork", ""My chair".


I should have mentioned that Kitty is she. She loves paperwork. Thinks it's great to sit on. When I, or the wife, spread out some pages on the floor, bed, or desk Kitty there ready to skritch iit or sit on it.


----------



## ChrisMast (Jan 25, 2012)

Cats rule!


----------



## ecdavis (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful kitties here. I thought I'd add mine to the bunch, Kato (named after Bruce Lee in the Green Hornet) and Hermes who is the black and white kitty. These are my favorite pics of them.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm really lovin' this thread.  But, then, I'm a HUGE cat lover.


----------



## ThomasCardin (Mar 18, 2013)

Bootiful Kitties!

I am a huge cat lover as well...or is that a lover of huge cats? I have two maine *****. Our boy, Sammy, is 40 inches long nose to tail and packs the personality of any three other cats I have ever had in my life.

Definitely a big ball of floof


----------



## TJBlake (Apr 4, 2013)

They are very cute... But I'm a dog lover if I'm honest, dogs seem more loyal. I don't want any cat lovers hunting me down to kill me....


----------

